# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  [iTunes] Erreur 13005 au demarrage

## afrodje

Bonjour,

Aprs la mise  jour de la nouvelle version 9.2.1, il m'est impossible d'ouvrir iTunes.

Mme aprs plusieurs manipulations et recherches, le problme est toujours prsent.
- dsinstallation + rinstallation
- Rparation d'iTunes
- Vrification des fichiers de la bibliothque
- Restauration systme  la date avant la mise  jour.

Comment rsoudre ce problme?

Merci.

----------


## afrodje

Aprs d'autres tests plus pouss, j'ai renomm ce fichier _iTunes Library Extras.itdb_, puis relancer iTunes et le tour est jou.

J'ai perdu quand mme, la synchronisation Genuis sur le serveur.
La bibliothque quand a elle, n'a pas boug.

----------

